# Looking for a hen to live in my house...



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Hi everyone. I used to post on this board a lot when I first got my Winnie (Winnie turned out to be a boy, but he knows his name so there is no changing it). Anyway, I am here to put out a notice that I am looking for another pigeon. Winnie needs a mate, he has been very easily agitated lately, and hides under my bed a lot cooing like he is depressed. He rapes everything in the house, and I have gotten to the point where I think he needs more than me and my family to make him happy, another bird is a must. I am looking for a female, around the same age as Winnie (he is about 6 months old). She'd have to be strong to keep up with him. I'd love to take in a bird that needs a home or a rescued pigeon. I promise to supply them with a terrific loving home. Winnie gets freedom of the house, and is only caged at night for sleep. I'd do exactly the same with an additional bird. If you'd like to contact me I will check back on this forum, but it might be better to e-mail me at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure you wil find a nice lady for your pigeon.
There are a lot of birds who need a good home and sounds like you will provide a wonderful home.
Where are you located?

Reti


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I sure hope so. I'm from a suburb of Chicago.


----------

